# Llama .45 IXA



## kenlowell (Jul 16, 2017)

I have what i believe is a mod. IXA .45. I am looking for a magazine catch, lock catch, and lock spring. this is a full size, 5" barrel, ser #A55958. If you have these parts for sale in exc. cond. please contact Ken at 928 205 1849.


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Check out JackFirst.com


----------

